# Alloy Wheel Repair - Recommendations please - NW England



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi 

Looking for recommendations and quotes for the repair of two alloys.

I've submitted two quote requests to ChipsAway but have heard nothing from them.

Can someone recommend a person/company who will do a flawless job?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Whats your location?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Platinum Coatings - if you're near manchester. Not the cheapest but the work is great

https://www.facebook.com/platinumcoatingsltd/


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Platinum Coatings - if you're near manchester. Not the cheapest but the work is great
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/platinumcoatingsltd/


Not from my experience I'm afraid. Can't fault their customer service but if you want perfect go elsewhere.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

JynErso said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for recommendations and quotes for the repair of two alloys.
> 
> ...


I am going to have to get my summer wheels repaired after damaging them. I will be going to demon wheels just off the m61 again. I had 8 wheels done by them earlier in the year and were mint.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

jb93 said:


> Not from my experience I'm afraid. Can't fault their customer service but if you want perfect go elsewhere.


They've done loads for me and my family. Can't fault the work at all tbh. Still not peeled on the Golf either after 1 year

To be fair, Im sure they don't have one person doing every wheel considering how many get done but you must have got a trainee unfortunately!


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Wheel specialist Chester done a couple sets of mine


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> They've done loads for me and my family. Can't fault the work at all tbh. Still not peeled on the Golf either after 1 year
> 
> To be fair, Im sure they don't have one person doing every wheel considering how many get done but you must have got a trainee unfortunately!


Had two sets done and both have issues. Powder and scratching is evident on the diamond cut finish under the acrylic clear. If I'm being really picky the colour on at least three is patchy.

They talk a good job on social media, but if what you want is a perfect finish - which is what the OP asked - I would go elsewhere.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone used Metal Magic in Barnsley?


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

AWR in Bury. Have seen a lot of there work and its all been excellent


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, friend of mine restores cars sure he uses prestigewheels in Manchester. I think they do mobile as well ?


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks Guys, apologies for the delay in responding

I'm in Wigan so I'll investigate demon wheels and AWR

What sort of price would you expect? [2 inch scuffs on each wheel]


----------



## Dealon1976 (Jan 27, 2019)

Try these guys next time they are good high quality and competitive www.manchesteralloywheelrepair.co.uk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

If you can go as far as Heynsham/Morecambe contact Greg at TopWheels, did an excellent job for me

https://www.top-wheels.co.uk/services.html


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a cousin who recommended Demons wheels to me. Only one I used was WRC in bamber bridge before they closed.

Another one that got recommended to me was Rhino Alloys in Holmes? This was a work colleague though so may not be as fussy as us DW type, Anyone used them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

DP Tyres
8 Landgate Ind Est., Wigan Road, Wigan, Greater Manchester, WN4 0BW
01942 723366


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

Another vote for Demon Wheels on Walton Summit near Preston.
Always done great work & at a reasonable price.


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Very overdue feedback - I eventually went with AC Alloys in Manchester after talking to a local detailer.

Full refurb of both front wheels and they are mint, you simply cannot tell that there was any damage and the colour match is spot on.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

JynErso said:


> Very overdue feedback - I eventually went with AC Alloys in Manchester after talking to a local detailer.
> 
> Full refurb of both front wheels and they are mint, you simply cannot tell that there was any damage and the colour match is spot on.


How much did he charge? I've seen some his work on YouTube and it looks very good.


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Al_G said:


> How much did he charge? I've seen some his work on YouTube and it looks very good.


£120 the pair - send him photos of your wheels via facebook messanger and state what you want doing to them, and he'll send a quote


----------

